# left rats with some rice- at a sleepover! (please)



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

It's 1:25am here and I just read Mitsys thread and someone mentioned that uncooked rice could make a rat bloated. I remembered that I gave the rats some rice. I feed mostly oxbow but also add in a little oats,buckwheat, hempseeds, and millet. Well today we had this bag of "brown rice and sweet brown rice" and I put some in the bowl too with the other stuff after giving them their salad. Now it's late, I'm at a sleepover(;D ya..), and im kind of scared. My house IS across the street so I'll try to go as early as I can around 6 or 7. How much rice would be bad? I'm kind of scared  If it's really dangerous I could go check on them and stay, but it'll probably make some people mad, but that's okay.. My friend kind of hates my rats because I "obsess" over them, which I don't I just love them <3


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

If it's mixed in it shouldn't be enough to hurt, but maybe checking on them to be safe would be wise. How much do you think they ate? If you keep the bowl always mostly full so they eat a little at a time they likely won't be affected at all.


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

Do you think they would be okay from 2:13 am till around 6 or 7 am when I go check on them? Their bowl was full of salad so I put the oxbow and grains on a clean square of fleece(I'll get another bowl soon). It was not too much maybe < 20-25 grains of rice


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Should be fine til then, yeah. I give you credit for being so concerned aboyt them and being a caring owner.


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks so much! I feel a lot better now. Yeah I do think of them a lot, they are my little babies.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Dried rice is fine, I use it as an integral part of there mix, inreality given where rats came from originally it is probably the closest to a natural part of there diet, given our rats were orriginally asian. I wouldnt feed it as a diet on its own but it is a great grain, one of the best for themalongside barley


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Glad that's resolved- I'd just like to say that my friends get mad at me for obsessing about my rats, too haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

As Isamu said, uncooked rice is absolutely fine. For instance, take the whole scandal about scattering rice at weddings and folks citing that it kills birds due to bloat. Complete myth.

Rice is a very important key in my own diet. Excellent, excellent grain.


----------



## KreoCrisis (Jan 9, 2014)

Huh. My rats won't touch raw rice and often turn their noses up at cooked rice. Interesting.


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

I feed my rats cooked rice quite often because I make it all of the time for myself. No problems yet


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

it's fine it the minute rice or recooked rice they shouldn't have because it finishes cooking in their stomachs. Uncooked rice that is plan rice not precooked should be fine.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Mitsy said:


> it's fine it the minute rice or recooked rice they shouldn't have because it finishes cooking in their stomachs. Uncooked rice that is plan rice not precooked should be fine.


Where did you get that information? All forms of rice are fine.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I use three minute rice (a broccoli) for dinner a lot, and the rats have always gotten a share. They never choked or bloated and certainly haven't died. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

Do you not worry about bacillus with uncooked rice?


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

RedFraggle said:


> Do you not worry about bacillus with uncooked rice?


Bacillus spores aren't destroyed by heat usually (the spore is formed from te bacteria to be super resistant to everything!) so cooked or uncooked its still the same problem.. That's why cooked rice left out for a while starts to have a weird smell ... You've just given that spore a nice moist and warm place to grow  






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh really? I thought on my thread someone told me to not use precooked rice because it will finish cooking in their bellies and that causes bloating. Maybe I read it some where else.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Mitsy said:


> Oh really? I thought on my thread someone told me to not use precooked rice because it will finish cooking in their bellies and that causes bloating. Maybe I read it some where else.


I thought the same thig to be honest! Some people on the forum were saying it's alright , but I'm really no expert... I still just feed them it cooked , since I cook of often 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

